# WI DNR Crossbow Hunting Report



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

https://www.outdoornews.com/2019/10/24/wisconsin-dnr-crossbow-hunting-report-finds-no-sociological-or-biological-reasons-not-to-continue-with-season/?fbclid=IwAR2EWSrFk0OlsQjIx1f9eit52ta6Aqfd6sMB8CE7YFRo1pnCrc9T9aaToMo

Full Report:
https://dnr.wi.gov/About/NRB/2019/october/00 Tuesday 2019-10-3A Wisconsin Crossbow Report Final.pdf


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

There was never the thought of not continuing with the crosser season in WI. The movement is to finally set the duration/length of the crosser season.


----------

